
Last Jedi Grosses Are Collapsing – The Worst Daily Holds of All Star Wars Movies - ardit33
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robcain/2017/12/22/last-jedi-daily-grosses-are-swiftly-collapsing-the-worst-holds-of-all-9-star-wars-movies/
======
teilo
The Star Wars franchise has always had, at its center a story of hope and the
eternal mythos of the hero's quest.

TLJ has given us cynical deconstructionism in its place.

What did they expect?

------
jaredcwhite
These charts are looking at percentage drop from day one, but that doesn't
tell you much since the opening haul could be vastly different from one movie
to the next. The Last Jedi had a huge, explosive opening, and now has dropped
slightly faster than expected. So what? Is that because the movie sucked? (It
didn't IMHO.) It that because other big movies are coming out soon after? It
that because this year has had problematic box office returns generally? Who
knows!

That's the thing about statistics...they're so easy to spin to make a pitch
for almost any viewpoint. Clearly the author of this article wants you to
think The Last Jedi is a dud. I'm not sure why. At any rate, I definitely
don't see this as an objective news story.

~~~
ardit33
It did 43% less than the Force Awakens on the second week, so yes it is a dud
when compared to its siblings. (apple to apples comparisons).

If the next Mercedes E Class Model has 43% less sales than its predecessor,
then yes it is a dud and if I was in management i'd be worried.

